# Correct fuel tank for a 1965 GTO convertible



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I believe I purchased the wrong fuel tank :frown3: yet cannot seem to find any definitive information on what cam with the car.

My car is a 65' GTO tri power convertible with manual transmission. The tank I bought has a little vent tube (vent to air). When I park the GTO on a hill, gas literally pours out the vent tube (if the tank is full). I have read about a special vent kit that apparently was used ~68/69, but I have not seen it on 65's. Was this lame little vent tube really just that? And did people accept gas pouring out ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

